# OEMplus -- DO NOT ORDER FROM THEM!



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Reposting from another thread to help others avoid any problems. 



FYI...update on my order. After I read this thread (unfortunately after my order was placed) I immediately opened up a case with PayPal and communicated with Nick through them so they could track the correspondence. And when the "shipment date" passed without any info from them, I pushed the case up to PayPal to handle on my behalf. They give the seller a week or two to respond. That was yesterday...and to no one's surprise, nothing from them.

I also happen to be in SoCal this week, so I swung by their address as listed on Google to see if anyone was there...uhhhh...no one home....name scraped off the front glass and no record on the business park directory.

Here is the front door of their last office...can't see in the pic, but you can still see the shadow of their name on the glass. Not sure how long they have been gone, but FedEx tried to make a delivery recently.











Back door...FedEx stopped by there as well.











Looks like they used to be next door...











This afternoon, got this from PayPal:

Dear Mark Xxxxxxxx,

We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your
favor.

We were able to recover $2,399.00 USD and this amount has been credited to
you. Please allow five business days for this adjustment to be posted.

If you are due any additional funds, we will make our best effort to
recover the balance from the seller.


If the seller's account has insufficient funds to complete the refund owed
to you, please be assured that we will take appropriate action against the
seller's account, which may include limitation of the seller's account
privileges.



So that's that...I was never worried since I dealt through PayPal, but pain in the ass anyway as I was hoping to install my parts, not order again from someone else.

Going to update Google and get the word out on any site I can as you guys did to try and make sure this doesn't happen to anyone else. Always use your credit card or PayPal so you're covered.


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I had an order placed with them, I followed all the threads saying how they were stealing money ect. I had done business with them in the past and had good results. This time I got pricing on a product that was at least $100 cheaper than anywhere else. They told me delivery would be mid January. I let them have the benefit of the doubt and waited. 3rd weeks of January comes around and I called them. They assured me it would be shipped out at the end of January and I would get a shipping confirmation #. I waited till 2 days ago and heard nothing. I didn't bother calling them, just called my credit card company and had them reverse payment which they did immediately. I have since ordered my part directly from Germany and got it close to the same price OEM plus was offering. 

It's too bad, they offered a lot of products at very competitive prices. Dont go to OEM plus


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up brother.

They used to be halfway decent. I'd be curious to know what happened to them.


----------



## VDub-MKV (May 23, 2012)

*Direct parts from DE*

Could you give me some information on how you order parts directly from Germany? I am trying to get a Euro plate holder for my 2011 Touareg. Euro Part# 7P6807287H 

I ordered one through OEMPlus that I'm going to call my CC company today and cancel. It's been a month and they are not replying to my messages. :banghead:


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

VDub-MKV said:


> Could you give me some information on how you order parts directly from Germany? I am trying to get a Euro plate holder for my 2011 Touareg. Euro Part# 7P6807287H
> 
> I ordered one through OEMPlus that I'm going to call my CC company today and cancel. It's been a month and they are not replying to my messages. :banghead:


I'm sure you can get it from the U.S. somewhere...eBay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

